# Almost died



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Well just to let everyone know I almost died today, heres the story if you care..

My brother inlaw bought a R/C truck off ebay. The guy shipped it out fedex. Fedex sent the package to toledo ohio, instead of here. So thinking of not waiting untill monday or tuesday to get it my bro says lets drive down and get it. I was ok its not that far of a drive. So we head down there get lost drive allover the f*ckin place and finally get there after two hours.

So anyways were driving home down the E-way doing 70mph in the heavy rain wind and sh*t. So next thing I know were spinning around at 70 and sliding though the median. the hole time im thinking when we were gonna flip over (in a expedition by the way). So next thing I see is the overpass supports comin at us why we were spinning. So we missed the cement supports by maybe 2 feet. the truck stalled due to the fuel cutoff. We both jumped out the truck, I had thought i had a stroke and sh*t.

Then we looked at truck and it was covered in dirt,grass, mud and the drivers side rear tire was blown out, and the pass side rear tire was leaking. So we hopped back in the truck got it started and put it in four wheel drive and pulled back out on the E-way. luckly we were only 5 miles from my house so we drove it back on a flat and changed it when we got back here.

So all in all we didn't die, But I just keep thinking how bad it would have been if we hit the supports to the over pass or flipped, cause we spun around and around like 20 times at 70. Hum oh well still kinda shook up and sh*t. Glad to be alive.

Just thought I'd share this as it was pretty intense, and thought a few people might care..

Peace

MAD

Thank god im alive


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear that buddy I am glad you and your bro in law are alright I would have cried if you died. You have quick reflexes and as most would agree we would have missed you a lot because you bring a lot to the board. Have fun and be careful.
Peace


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah, would have not been pretty


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

crazy story, bro. glad you're alright.
wes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

its good to know that you are OK now


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

dang dude, you are lucky


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Im glad you made it out alive.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

That kind of sh*t can f*ck ya up pretty good. One night i was driving home on a dirt road and I was damn tired. I was looking at how fast i was going looked up and there was a hay bail on the road swirved went into a ditch about 6 ft. below the road into a field. I hit my head on the roof. After realizing what happened i notice that i was still driving in the field and i was like WTF, stopped the car and just took deep breaths. that was 2 years ago and to this day my parents never found out it was their car I was driving. Good to hear ur alright Mad!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

one winter day I was in the car with my dad ( his work car was a Ford Festiva aka golf cart







)
we were getting ready to turn into our housing edition, and an old truck came flying around the corner skidding out of control and slammed into a snow drift and then into a fence, if we had been 3 seconds earlier we would have been airborne


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Glad to hear your alright brotha! :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Thank god im alive


 No doubt man!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow that was a close one







glad to here you and the bro walked out with little damage. now i think you to have to suck back a couple brewski why!!! i don't no just sounds good


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

yes it was pretty damn close.
I have to admit while it was happening I didn't have time to think, but after all I could think about was how I would have died if we flipped and rolled or if we hit the pillers. eighter was it scared me I have to admit. Stupid me not wearing my seatbelt as usual.

I know we would have died if we hit the piller, someone last year commitied suicide in that very spot by driving there car into the piller at 70mph, and someone also did so by crossing the median and running head on into a semi..
scary

I am still thanking god im alive, makes you think more about the people you love and the fact that you might not have been able to see them again..

oh well life goes on

Thanks

MAD


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Holy crap, that's pretty scary. I was the passenger in an accident back in '01 that almost killed me. Idiot driver going 110 down the interstate trying to pass a car on a curve, rolled the bastard and I woke up in a puddle of my own blood hanging upside down from the seatbelt out the passenger window. Turns out I had dislocated my neck and trashed my right arm. Neck is still dislocated, they wouldn't do surgery because it was too risky and my arm is all scarred up. Needless to say, I always wear a seatbelt and drive the speed limit. Experience is the best teacher, man. Maybe now you'll wear your seatbelt


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Thats a crazy story, glad to hear you're alive MAD. As scary as they are, experiences like that are good because they can make you realize how quickly it can all end, and they make you appreciate life a little more.

I was driving with my friend late last saturday night and we were headed uphill on this backroad. Anyway this jeep cherokee is coming down the hill. The guy started spinning a little and my friend barely had time to move, and we still wouldve got hit if the guy didnt hit an embankment and flip his truck.

Anyway, we got out to make sure he was ok (and thank god, he was fine). He was drunk and all he kept saying was "f--- this, im gonna get arrested, f---ing cops are assholes around here", and all stuff like that until my friend completely yelled at him and said that we were all lucky to be alive, then the guy felt stupid.

Oh well, glad to see youre ok MAD.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm glad your OK, just wondering, why in such a rush?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Glad to hear your ok Mad. Maybe this will teach you to wear your seatbelt though dude







If not for you, do it for your lady!


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> I'm glad your OK, just wondering, why in such a rush?


 The speed limit on the Expressway is 70, so he probably wasn't in too much of a rush, just flowing with traffic.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Netmancer said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad your OK, just wondering, why in such a rush?
> ...


 very so right. But you got to remmeber that in the other states the speed limit is lower. sometimes alot lower. theres only one e-way in michigan thats 55.

MAD


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Im glad to see the ford didnt flip


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

gald your alright mad....u must have had somebody watch you over you...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Glad to hear you didn't get to deal with any of the other things that may have resulted from the incident. Something like that can really make you think. I'm sure you can play most of it through your head in slow motion and cringe as you see the overpass supports .
Families don't need to lose loved ones because they wanted to save a few minutes driving time and weren't wearing seatbelts.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

good to hear your alright MAD


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks guys, Just thought I'd share...

MAD


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Glad to see that you are ok Mad.









Experiences like that make us think about a lot of things.

You weren't lucky. Luck doesn't exist. Luck is a pass off for Someone up above that was watching over you.

I am thankful that you are alive.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Fate was with you today my freind.


----------

